# Power steering bracket help. What am I missing?



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I bought a 70’s 350. With 6x heads. Complete minus the power steering pump. My problem is what part am I missing ? 
I can’t get the power steering and alternator to connect with my 1966 pump. 
Do I scrap all my current brackets and buy a1966 kit. Do I also need new pulleys for the water pump and crank? 
Or do a buy a 1970 style power steering pump?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ken 66gto said:


> I bought a 70’s 350. With 6x heads. Complete minus the power steering pump. My problem is what part am I missing ?
> I can’t get the power steering and alternator to connect with my 1966 pump.
> Do I scrap all my current brackets and buy a1966 kit. Do I also need new pulleys for the water pump and crank?
> Or do a buy a 1970 style power steering pump?



Not sure if I understand your engine combo. Is it a 1970's 350 in a 1966 GTO, or are you trying to install 1970 350 brackets/accessories onto a 1966 389 engine?

If going from 1970's brackets to a 1966 engine, you are in trouble. Everything is different and I would stick with all correct and matching '66 parts.

If you have a 1970's engine going into a 1966 and you are trying to use the 1966 PS pump and having issues, I would find a 1970's PS pump with pulley. I am not sure if you can simply swap to a different pulley. The later water pump as a shaft length of 4.5" and everything would be matched. The earlier 1966 water pump is 4" in length and all parts will match that.

If you take advantage of the great info that has already been covered and discussed in past posts, you may find what you need to answer your question and get things on track. In the upper right hand corner is the "Google Custom Search" feature for this site. Type in "pulley" and you can go through a number of older posts. Here is what I pulled up just as an example and there may be a solution for you in just these 2 posts: 


https://www.gtoforum.com/f178/engine-swap-pulley-alignment-105906/

https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/need-help-water-pump-pulley-83858/


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

You have a few different year brackets there 

are you using the 71 n newer 350 timing cover ?

the 3 holed flat one is 67-70

the others look to be 71 n newer the ones you want

You will never get the 66 pump to work ... you need the newer pump n pulley 71 newer

the one with the triangle ish reservoir

what are your crank and water pump pulley numbers ?? 48 - - - - ?

Scott


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks
The motor is a 1975 350. trying to put it in a 66 gto. not my forever motor but trying to get it down the road. 
I am looking for a triangle style pump now. Will any year work ? what about lines? 
I think I'am missing a bracket from the back of the pump to the head. 
Found this one local. it's from a 1977 firebird


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

thats the one .....
do you have the 75 water pump and crank pulleys ?

48 - - - - numbers

the picture you have on the table is 66 stuff

you need the later style pic...... I think you have 90% correct stuff now

as long as the alternator back 1/2 is drilled for the bracket .... over to the intake studs


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Today was a good day. Posting a few pictures to help out the next guy.
I was missing the newer style pump and small bracket for the pump. All set now


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET ! ! ! 

your a fast learner .....!

nice job ..... it even looks like the alternator was clocked correctly for the rear bracket 

it doesnt get any better than that!!

thats great you found everything together 

Scott


----------

